# What's your favorite quote?



## FedByRavens (Dec 30, 2011)

I've come to realize that just about every reformed Christian holds to a list of Quotes from their favorite preachers.(This thread has probably been done before) Which famous quote is your favorite? I'll begin with mine:

"There are two distinct classes by which the truth of God is dishonored: by those who oppose and corrupt it in doctrine, and by those who misrepresent and malign it in practice( i.e. The Sadducees and the Pharisees)" - A.W Pink


----------



## christiana (Dec 30, 2011)

"I am not permitted to let my love be so merciful as to tolerate and endure false doctrine. When faith and doctrine are concerned and endangered, neither love nor patience are in order....when these are concerned, neither toleration nor mercy are in order, but only anger, dispute, and destruction - to be sure, only with the Word of God as our weapon."
- Martin Luther


----------



## rookie (Dec 30, 2011)

A simple one really, but by the likes of Jim Elliott. - He is no fool, who gives up what he cannot keep, to gain what he cannot lose -


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 30, 2011)

It's just so hard to decide, and I'm just so terribly indecisive. So I settled, for this occasion, on_ five_. The first one is from Zacharias Ursinus. The next two are from the letters of Samuel Rutherford. The last two are John Calvin. The rest of you may hate and despise me for all this, but I am secretly inured against all men's poor opinion because I have the approval of my own conscience and am congratulating myself on my impressive self restraint.

__

'God is most good; but he who is most good is also most communicable.' 

'Ye are from home while here; ye are not of this world, as your Redeemer, Christ, was not of this world. There is something keeping for you, which is worth the having.' 

'Weary not, but come in and see if there be not more in Christ than the tongue of men and angels can express. If ye seek a gate to heaven, the way is in Him, or He is it. What ye want is treasured up in Jesus; and He saith, all His are yours. . . . It is not a smooth and easy way, neither will your weather be fair and pleasant; but whosever hath seen the invisible God, and the fair City, makes no reckoning of losses or crosses. In ye must be, cost you what it will. Stand not for a price, and for all that ye have, to win the castle. The rights to it are won to you, and it is disponed to you in the testament of your Lord Jesus . . . and there wanteth nothing but possession. Then get up in the strength of the Lord; get over the water to possess that good land.'

'This is our liberty, this is our glorying in the face of death -- that our sins are not imputed to us.' 

'For Christ alone makes all other things suddenly vanish.'


----------



## J. Dean (Dec 30, 2011)

Aside from the one by Spurgeon in my sig, I've got a few others:

"The Christian life has not been tried and found wanting; it has been found difficult, and left untried." G. K. Chesterton (Despite his Catholicism, Chesterton did have a very good wit)

"God does not need your good works, your neighbor does." -Luther

"Avowed atheists are not a tenth as dangerous as those preachers who scatter doubt and stab at faith... Germany was made unbelieving by her preachers, and England is following in her tracks!" -Spurgeon (It's a reminder to me that damage to the church comes more often from within than from without)

"Sin will always bring pleasure, but it will never bring happiness." R.C. Sproul


----------



## dudley (Dec 30, 2011)

*Calvin is my favorite of all the Reformers*

“God preordained, for his own glory and the display of His attributes of mercy and justice, a part of the human race, without any merit of their own, to eternal salvation, and another part, in just punishment of their sin, to eternal damnation” ~ John Calvin

Calvin is my favorite of all the Reformers next to him I like and admire John Knox.

John Calvin
(French Theologian)
Date of Birth:July 10, 1509
Date of Death:May 27, 1564
Nationality:French
Quote count:34
Times favorited:24
John Calvin was a French Protestant 

John Calvin was a French Protestant theologian during the Protestant Reformation and was a central developer of the system of Christian theology called Calvinism or Reformed theology. In Geneva, his ministry both attracted other Protestant refugees and over time made that city a major force in the spread of Reformed theology. He is famous for his teachings and writings, in particular for his Institutes of the Christian Religion. His writings inspired me to explore the Reformed faith and in the process I became a Presbyterian and Reformed Protestant. Calvin Like me was at one time a Roman catholic and he described in his writings how he experienced a true Protestant conversion. I can relate as I too experienced a true protestant conversion, like Calvin.

Another famous qoute of his is :“We must remember that Satan has his miracles, too.”

John Calvin


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 30, 2011)

Two of my favorite quotes are NOT from preachers. They're in my signature line.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 30, 2011)

‎"Captain, my religious belief teaches me to feel as safe in battle as in bed. God has fixed the time for my death. I do not concern myself about that, but to be always ready, no matter when it may overtake me. That is the way all men should live, and then all would be equally brave" -- Thomas J. Jackson


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 30, 2011)

The one in my signature by William Symington is one of my favorites. And I can honestly say that I try to live it out. 



> "Our object should not be to have scripture on our side but to be on the side of scripture; and however dear any sentiment may have become by being long entertained, so soon as it is seen to be contrary to the Bible, we must be prepared to abandon it without hesitation."



One of my favorite quotes that I am sympathetic to is by John Owen.



> "I hope I may own in sincerity that my heart’s desire unto God, and the chief design of my life in the station wherein the good providence of God has placed me, are that mortification and universal holiness may be promoted in my own and in the hearts and ways of others, to the glory of God; that so the gospel of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ may be adorned in all things."


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 30, 2011)

> Be killing sin, or sin will be killing you


-John Owen


----------



## py3ak (Dec 30, 2011)

Favorite really has to be more narrowly defined if one is going to pick just a couple. Here's one of the great preachers of past times, Leo I:



> And so it was no new counsel, no tardy pity whereby GOD took thought for men: but from the constitution of the world He ordained one and the same Cause of Salvation for all. For the grace of GOD, by which the whole body of the saints is ever justified, was augmented, not begun, when Christ was born: and this mystery of GOD’s great love, wherewith the whole world is now filled, was so effectively presignified that those who believed that promise obtained no less than they who were the actual recipients.


----------



## Zach (Dec 30, 2011)

I really love the Stonewall Jackson quote and the John Owen quote shared in this thread. 

"Take away the word and you deprive us of the sun." -Luther

One of my favorites. It's too hard to pick just a single one.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 31, 2011)

"UuuhhAaaaAaGgggggGghhh!" -Arnold Swarzenegger


----------



## Andres (Dec 31, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> "UuuhhAaaaAaGgggggGghhh!" -Arnold Swarzenegger



Winner. Mods, please close this thread.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 31, 2011)

The "Be killing sin. . . "from John Owen. But my favorite quote is from the great retriever trainer and competitor Mike Lardy: "You own what you condone." I find it applicable to so many things in life.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 31, 2011)

"This book (the Bible) will keep you from sin or sin will keep you from this book." It is supposed to be a quote from John Bunyan that D. L. Moody had written inside his Bible.


----------



## FedByRavens (Dec 31, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> "UuuhhAaaaAaGgggggGghhh!" -Arnold Swarzenegger


 Now THAT...........was funny.


----------

